# Are Gecko GK801 Swing Away Heat Press 15X15-Inch or any Gecko Heat presses sublimation presses? and has anyone used the gecko for plastisol transfers?



## gufy13 (Sep 4, 2013)

i am a beginner at heat transfers. i would like to buy a cheap non sublimation heat press machine. i have came across gecko 15X15 but it does not say if it is a sublimation or not. the reason why i do not want a sublimation is because i will be using plastisol transfer. i would like to make sure my tshirts come out as if they were directly screen pressed onto the shirt.
i have read that sublimation presses will not give me enough pressure.
has anyone used Gecko presses with plastisol transfer?

please help.

thanks
gufy13


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

any press with adjustable pressure and adjustable temp will work.I am not aware of a heat .press that is only for sublimation or only for pressing plastisol transfers. each transfer type will require specific time and temp and adjusted for the substrate


----------



## Jimmac40 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just bought the Gecko GK-801 off eBay brand new. I turned it on for the first time today and I set the temp on 350 degrees. The press will not stop at 350, it continues to climb to as hot it will get almost 500 degrees and an alarm starts beeping around 450. I followed the instructions in the manual and it will not stop at 350. There is no contact info in the manual so I thought I would look for some help here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## b6design (Aug 21, 2012)

Jimmac40 said:


> I just bought the Gecko GK-801 off eBay brand new. I turned it on for the first time today and I set the temp on 350 degrees. The press will not stop at 350, it continues to climb to as hot it will get almost 500 degrees and an alarm starts beeping around 450. I followed the instructions in the manual and it will not stop at 350. There is no contact info in the manual so I thought I would look for some help here. Thanks in advance!


have you remedied this problem? I am looking at this heat press also, but now am concerned. I have 2 reviews, yours and another one that is all good. 50% isn't that swell of deal. Please let me know what you did or if your still waiting for a fix. Thanks - Karl


----------



## ChanceA (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got one of the gecko clam shell's. 15 x 15
Been using it for a year and a half now with no probs.

Use it for dye-sub, transfers, and curing plastisol


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jimmy, get in touch with the person you bought it from off eBay. More than likely, he'll respond in the Morning.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Dont buy gecko. I bought one about three years ago and now it does not close evenly and does not heat evenly. The front part of the press is about 50 degrees hotter than the back part of the press. I found this out when I did a job and they brought me the shirts back because the design was peeling off. It was pretty embarrasing for us. '

I did the cost comparison. I paid $450 for a 16 X 20 heat press. Three years later it does not work properly. If I bought another one of the same I would be just under the cost of buying a hotronix brand and it would have lasted me longer than three years. 

I too tried to look up some contact information in the paperwork that came with the press and there are no contact numbers. 

Do yourself the favor and go with a Geo, Hotronix or Hix.


----------

